# What kind of fish is this?



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm sorry, I haven't got a picture, but I'll try to describe it.

It's small (about 1cm long and very short and thin, I don't believe it grows much bigger than that), and greyish/silver. No other colours except a blue "light" behind its eye.

Any ideas? My LFS has them but they didn't label them and don't know what they are. They don't seem to know what anything is.
:withstup:


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

could be a number of things.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

What are the fins like? What is the body shape?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

> Could be a number of things.


:lol: How is that helpful
Such as...?



> What are the fins like? What is the body shape?


Kind of like a small, long, thin rectangle, what was bigger at the head and slimmer at the tail. It had no curves, if you know what I mean. Fins, kind of featureless... small, tetra-ish.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I actually can't think of any fish off the top of my head that stays 1cm. Even my cherry shrimp are bigger than that.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I could be wrong on that one, it may grow to some ungodly pacu-like size... I'm just going by what the LFS told me :S
I'm guessing it probably ends up .5-1" long...


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Zoe said:


> It's small (about 1cm long and very short and thin, I don't believe it grows much bigger than that)


What would make you believe that if you dont know what type of fish it is?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Zoe said:


> How is that helpful
> Such as...?


Well I certainly don't know what you expected from such little information that you originally gave. Don't get snotty just because I wasn't able to read your mind.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

> What would make you believe that if you dont know what type of fish it is?


I'm basing myself on the what the LFS girl told me.



> Well I certainly don't know what you expected from such little information that you originally gave. Don't get snotty just because I wasn't able to read your mind.


I expected... "could be XX fish or AA fish or ZZ fish", or no response at all. Not just "could be a number of things". If you cannot offer any assistance, I fail to see the point of replying just to say that you can't. I gave what information I had, after all  All I had was a basic physical description... if I knew more, I'd know what fish it was and wouldn't need to ask the question.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Could you get a pic?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I'll try next time I'm there... but it's vewwy, vewwy small


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I also have no idea. Just throwing out some small fish names............

Mosquito fish
Endler


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

maybe endler like said above but probly not because it said zoe has them in sig.. could be boras maculata or some tiny rasbora?? Pictures are worth a million words in this situation..


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

it could be some type of killie.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

You have to understand that "small grey fish" doesnt give anybody much to work with, if tina had gone on listing "xx fish, aa fish, zz fish", she would be typing for an hour with all the small grey fish, not to mention all the fish fry that looks like you described. Try to get a picture.

Also, I wouldnt put much credit in what the LFS lady said. Hey, for all we know it could be firemouth fry.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Do they resemble Neons at all?
I think I may know exactly which fish you are talking about, I see a fish like that all the time in one of my lfs's.
Can't remeber the name of the fish at all, I'll find it though...


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

it could be a small neolamprologus brichardi my fry don't have spots on them at all when they are young but they do have light blue on the gill plates and face


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

There are a group of australian fish called blue-eyes (Pseudomugilinae subfamily). I think they are same family as rainbows maybe but smaller and have blue eyes. I'm really not very familiar with them but it might give you a place to start looking...


----------



## yukalaeli87 (Jan 24, 2006)

could you tell from your prior fish knowledge which family it belonged to? like usually, even if you can't tell exactly what it is, you can usually figure out if it's a cichlid, or a tetra, or a barb, or... you know what i mean. that's how i usually do it. and then i go to like the index of tetras, look at all the pictures in there till i find a match. it's tedious, but at least it narrows down the field a bit.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

It's not a tetra... by looking at it, I would guess rasbora.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

It could be some type of Microrasbora. Do a search on google under images and see if any look familiar. They are dwarf rasboras and there are quite a few species of them I think.

It definitely could be a type of Blue-eyed rainbowfish also. Searching through some of the pictures on this site I saw a couple that resemble your description.
If you scroll all the way to the bottom, you'll see the 3 types of Blue-eyes. The Pseudomugils have the most, but go through the other types also.

They don't look like regular rainbowfish like Boesemani's and such. Some look more rasbora like to me.

I hope you figure out what it is. I know it would drive me crazy.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Okay, they're calling them "lamp-eye rasbora". I haven't been able to find anything on them, though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

How about this Green eyed rasbora? The spot behind its eye looks more blue to me.

Lamp eye? That makes me think red or orange...not blue. That store is crazy.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Nope, that's not it. This fish is quite long compared to how high it is, very thing. No curves. Kind of a like a match stick.

I agree, lamps aren't blue... I would have called it blue-eye something.

That store mislabels a lot its fish. Like, what in the heck is a velvet perch??


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Check out P. inconspicuus on this site. You'll have to click on the name to the left when the page comes up. Definitely resembles your description (well to me it does), but its not a rasbora.

It is rare though, from reading the description. It would be very cool if that was in fact the fish at the store.

Haha, if thats not it, then I give up.


----------



## yukalaeli87 (Jan 24, 2006)

well, the only names that i can think of that they might have confused with be the lamp-eye tetra, emerald-eye rasbora, or the eye-spot rasbora (Rasbora dorsiocellata). Sometimes what's referred to as a lamp-eye is a fish belongs to the killie family


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Nope, alas, none of those. That last one that you mentioned, Kristin, is pretty close-looking. But definitely not it. :S


----------



## The Gallonator (Sep 20, 2006)

someone mail this guy a digital camera!


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

> someone mail this guy a digital camera!


Girl. And I'm all for that 
I tried with my 3MP but the pictures weren't recognizable.


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

Zoe said:


> They don't seem to know what anything is.
> :withstup:


LOL

I apologize, I realize this is hardly constructive, but when I read this I got this mental picture of a LFS with like a carrot floating in a tank at random labeled as a gourami or something. "uh, what is this?" "uh, some kind of fish? we don't really know what things are here... sorry..."


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Phonemonkey said:


> LOL
> 
> I apologize, I realize this is hardly constructive, but when I read this I got this mental picture of a LFS with like a carrot floating in a tank at random labeled as a gourami or something. "uh, what is this?" "uh, some kind of fish? we don't really know what things are here... sorry..."


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

lets start a game of I spy. I'll go first  I spy with my little eye, something that is yellow............

Honestly how the heck are we supposed to guess what it is you see. It could be one of 10000 fish possibly more. without a pic, don't expect an answer. :fish:


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, I hardly think there are over 10000 fish that are small, silvery/grey with subtle finnage, blue eyes, that could be labelled as "lamp-eye rasbora".
I was not expecting the perfect, immediate answer, but I did get a lot of good suggestions. Which is what _was_ expecting.
I'm sorry, I simply _can't_ take a decent picture of a fish that size, that quick, in that tank, with my camera, in that store, with those store clerks around. Don't you think I'd have taken a picture if I could? For crying out loud, I _do_ want an answer, not just people complaining that they can't answer.


On subject: it looks rather like a emerald-eye rasbora, but without the black dorsal fin. This fish seems to hold it's dorsal fin down (rather like a glass catfish).


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Zoe said:


> Well, I hardly think there are over 10000 fish that are small, silvery/grey with subtle finnage, blue eyes, that could be labelled as "lamp-eye rasbora".
> I was not expecting the perfect, immediate answer, but I did get a lot of good suggestions. Which is what _was_ expecting.
> I'm sorry, I simply _can't_ take a decent picture of a fish that size, that quick, in that tank, with my camera, in that store, with those store clerks around. Don't you think I'd have taken a picture if I could? For crying out loud, I _do_ want an answer, not just people complaining that they can't answer.
> 
> ...



I spy with my little eye, something that is grey.................


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

> I spy with my little eye, something that is grey.................


:withstup: 


I spy with _my_ little - ...hey Girth, do you remember durbkat? :lol:


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

sure do, what about him?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Remember all those pointless, completely unrelated, completely unhelpful posts he used to make on your threads? :lol:
That was annoying, wasn't it? 

Ah, Girth, where ya been? I've missed your presence on this forum!


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

i'm just poking fun. however without a pic it is pretty hard to narrow down the field. as stated earlier, if its fry then it could be 1 of 10000 species. And i didnt say that you could take a pic and choose not too, I just merely said that without one, I wouldnt expect an answer, unless you get lucky. if you really need to know go to the fish stores, get them to net it, put it on a table, take the pic, and put it back in the tank  It wont harm the fish if done under 30 seconds. that could solve the pic issue  missed you too Zoester


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

> I just merely said that without one, I wouldnt expect an answer, unless you get lucky


That's all, really. I had hoped someone would say "I know EXACTLY what that is," but figured I would get mostly suggestions.
The store raised h*ll when I brought my camera with me last time. :|


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

http://home.pacific.net.sg/~danielgcs/images/small0.JPG

it is something like that? that was the blue eye killie... sounds like the fish you describe.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

YES, that's exactly it (I think). Is it called "blue eye killie"? I can't find any info for that.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

if they are too small to take a picture of why dont you draw a picture larger of the fish and than photograph and post that?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

i believe a killie was mentioned earlier in this thread


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah it was mention earlier, but no picture so i don't think zoe know what exactly what that is. actually, i think zoe's description is actually not that hard to guess. the killie is the first thing come to my mind because i really like the fish but i have a hard time getting it (either too expensive or sold out)

anyway... i don't really know what is the exact name of the fish, but that's what my lfs call it. it is one of the schooling killifish. it does stay small and it look pretty good in a dark background and planted tank.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

> if they are too small to take a picture of why dont you draw a picture larger of the fish and than photograph and post that?


Because I can't draw worth a d*mn  A blurry picture taken in secret of the fish darting by, with my crappy camera, would probably be better 



> i believe a killie was mentioned earlier in this thread


Yeah, I looked it up but I guess I didn't look up the right thing.

Anyway aaa you're a genius, thanks. Now that I know what it is, I can get some. I wonder if it's worth trying to inform the store :|


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

you're welcome... i just happen to remember this fish... nice little fish. 

http://www.fishbase.org/summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=2462

more info... now you got the name you can easily google it. it is call norman's killifish, one of those lampeyes.


----------



## yukalaeli87 (Jan 24, 2006)

yukalaeli87 said:


> Sometimes what's referred to as a lamp-eye is a fish belongs to the killie family


Yeah, I mentioned lamp-eye killie before, but I didn't put a picture up cuz I figured you could just Google Image it...


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Lamp-eye killie doesnt' come up with anything. It literally has to be "norton's lamp-eye fish" or you get nadda.


----------



## yukalaeli87 (Jan 24, 2006)

Zoe said:


> Lamp-eye killie doesnt' come up with anything. It literally has to be "norton's lamp-eye fish" or you get nadda.


uhm... this is what i got from Google Imaging "lamp eye killifish" and this looks like the exact fish...
http://www.ecoanimal.com.br/site/fotosup/produtos/killilampeye.gif


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I searched lamp-eye killie and didn't find anything. I didn't search every shape and form of it, sorry, so slag off  Don't you think I wanted to find out what it was?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

yukalaeli87 said:


> uhm... this is what i got from Google Imaging "lamp eye killifish" and this looks like the exact fish...
> http://www.ecoanimal.com.br/site/fotosup/produtos/killilampeye.gif


no offense but if you post this link earlier and she would have found out what kind of fish it is.  sometimes is easier to have link to the picture and just one click away instead of google it.... but yeah... you post was kind of forgotten in some way... everyone was busy response to everyone and kind of miss your reply i guess... 

plus zoe, next time you can tell what family the fish belong to just these thing i observe that work on most of the fish. a fish have a fan shape tail but not a livebearer, most likely a killifish. if the fish's caudal fin is a v shape, it is a rasbora or tetra. if there is 2 dorsal fin, it is most likely a rainbow fish. if it has a little fin behind dorsal but not the second dorsal fin, most likely a tetra.... maybe you know most of the stuff but hope this help.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Useful list aaa thanks for posting it.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I didn't know any of that, aaa, thanks! I'm not great at IDing fish without knowing what they are already (lol) so that is very helpful.

Zoe


----------



## equidae9854 (Jun 27, 2005)

Zoe said:


> I searched lamp-eye killie and didn't find anything. I didn't search every shape and form of it, sorry, so slag off  Don't you think I wanted to find out what it was?


hey, lamp eye killi was thrown out there as a suggestion to you before by yukalaeli, but you don't give it a kudos or thanks or anything, but instead a "slag off"??? wtf kind of attitude is that? maybe the problem lies in your search engine skills, mate.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

> maybe the problem lies in your search engine skills, mate.


Maybe, mate 

I do thank _everyone_ for their suggestions and for helping me figure out what fish this is. But yeah, if someone suggests a few fish, I look them up and can't find anything (let's face it, I'm not going to try every combination of every related word - I just copy and paste and rely on the fact that the people posting, are posting the correct name), and then hassles me about it later? Then yeah, slag off, for sure  It was a good humoured slag off, anyway. So relax, take it easy; you'll live longer  as they say!


----------



## yukalaeli87 (Jan 24, 2006)

well i'm just glad that the fish doesn't have an identity crisis anymore. plus, the suspense was killing me...


----------

